# Using LSD as a tool for recovery



## Zoidberg (Aug 23, 2013)

Acid has helped me learn to accept and control my depersonalization. Has anyone tried acid to help them notice the pointlessness of your anxiety?


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Mocking the stupidity of other members isn't funny.


----------



## live1light (Oct 1, 2013)

Mine was the opposite. I am here after 3 months because of an acid trip. Different things work for everyone, it's always a 50/50 chance. Just try to heal natrually.


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

Zoidberg said:


> Acid has helped me learn to accept and control my depersonalization. Has anyone tried acid to help them notice the pointlessness of your anxiety?


I fell that this could be similar to Iboga therapy. I would never try it but to each his/her own. Am I correct in that with Iboga treatment that basically you trip so hard and so scary that you realize DP isnt really that bad thus making it go away? or am I wrong?


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

No LSD and iboga are no where even close to the same. Iboga puts you in a state with your subconscious making you realize problems about yourself. People with dp often have issues within them that cause ther dp. Iboga makes them conquer those issues and face their fears. It also resets your brain.

This is one guys experience with it. He literally asked questions and got answers.






LSD just makes you hallucinate and OP is retarded


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 23, 2013)

Ok guys sorry I haven't been around but this is no troll. I took acid in micro doses (about a tenth of a hit) for a couple of days and the afterglow is incredible and long lasting. It showed to me the pointlessness of my anxiety, helped me understand the thought process that provokes it.


----------



## Spencer (Jan 4, 2012)

This is very interesting. I've read a bit about how sub-perceptual doses of LSD or psilocybin can improve every day functioning. Let us know how it goes


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

In my opinion,ayahusca,iboga,weed,LSD,mushrooms are all drugs that only estimulates our brain.

The fucked up things that happens to us it's because of our emotions/thought patterns/beliefs.


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

I had this experience with taking a small amount of mushrooms (psilocybin) about 2 years ago. This was before chronic DP. But, it relaxed my hyper-vigilence, self obsessive, neurotic tendencies, and allowed me to feel at peace and like 'everythings okay' 'what are you worrying about sorto of'. I think it just helped me get to a place sort of beyone my ego. But, it was a very very small dose and it was before DP. But, I see where you are coming from. A safer route/ tool to this theory would probably just be meditation exercises things of this nature.

But, now that I think about it I even feel like this is was medication does (when it works correctly). It sort of just lessons your grip on self-monitoring and gives you some peace. Enough peace to get back into life- which is what truely heals you.

Anything you can possibly do to relax, lesson your ego, neurosis, self obsessive hyper-vigilence, perpetual monitoring of symptoms is great.


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

Victor Ouriques said:


> In my opinion,ayahusca,iboga,weed,LSD,mushrooms are all drugs that only estimulates our brain.
> 
> The fucked up things that happens to us it's because of our emotions/thought patterns/beliefs.


The thing about ibogaine is it makes you face your fears. It's said to have the same affect as years of therapy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2013)

Bamartinez4582 said:


> The thing about ibogaine is it makes you face your fears. It's said to have the same affect as years of therapy.


In the same way that getting liposuction replaces years of diet and exercise; the people never developed any good habits to keep the weight off so they just end up obese again in a few years. Drugs can make you face your demons, but if you don't change your life for the better as a result then you'll just end up back at square one.


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

Antimony said:


> In the same way that getting liposuction replaces years of diet and exercise; the people never developed any good habits to keep the weight off so they just end up obese again in a few years. Drugs can make you face your demons, but if you don't change your life for the better as a result then you'll just end up back at square one.


The analogy is some what incorrect though. I completely agree with you that this is an emotional struggle but I also believe that iboga can help a lot. And I'm not saying it makes you better with no problem. It MAKES you face your fears which can be unpleasant for some people.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 23, 2013)

Deeza said:


> Anyone who completely understands how hallucinogenic drugs work, would not recommend to people suffering from DP.
> 
> its like playing russian roulette with your mind, you can either have an extremely great trip with positive insight, or you can completely become so mind fucked in your trip that you become even more DP'd...
> 
> Not worth it IMO, this coming from someone who has taken lsd while dp'd.


Yes. I 100% agree on the russian roulette, but I figured it was probably the only time in my life which I would ever have posession of such drug so I decided to microdose.

Sub-perceptual doses really can't go wrong.. They just keep me more focused, everything seems happier, brighter, like when I was a kid.


----------

